# Teich umbauen



## Fischlein 09 (28. Jan. 2017)

Da sag ich erstmal hallo in die Runde . 
Ich bin neu im Forum und habe mich mal etwas umgeschaut und denk bin hier gut aufgehoben als teichneuling .

Nun zu meinem Anliegen .
Wir haben vor einem Jahr einen Garten übernommen . In dem ein kleiner Teich drin war . 
Als wir den Garten etwas entrümpelt hatten ging es dann an den Teich . Es war ein folienteich der nicht schön aussah .
Also kurzer Hand Wasser raus und das was drin war , waren bestimmt mal irgendwann Pflanzen wo jetzt nur noch ein paar Blumentöpfe übrig waren mit stinkendem etwas drin 
Dann hatten wir die Folie raus genommen um sie mal komplett zu reinigen was ausgebreitet im Garten schöner geht . 
Da haben wir fest gestellt das der Teich gemauert ist .
          
Jetzt sind wir am überlegen was wir damit machen . Frauchen will keine Folie mehr rein haben weil ihr das übereinander schlagen der Folie nicht richtig gefällt . Die Schalung raus reisen will ich nicht unbedingt weil sehr stark und das müsste alles von Hand passieren . 
Da angrenzend eine kleine sonnen Terrasse entsteht wollte ich aber etwas mit Wasser hin haben und was liegt nahe für einen ehemaligen Aquariener der in der Wohnung kein Aquarium mehr aufstellen kann .
Ein Teich wenn möglich 
Wir hatten halt an einen fertigteich gedacht . Da gibt's ein 1000 Liter bei uns im Baumarkt .den ich einfach dort einsetz und den Rest mit Sand aufschütte da der Teich eh eingeschlämmt werden muss .
Nun würde ich mir gern tips einholen was ihr vielleicht machen würdet . 
Sprich tips oder Anregung zum Bau des fertigteichs oder Bilder falls ihr auch welche habt , oder ob ihr mit dem Mauerwerk arbeiten würdet . Es ist an der längsten Stelle so 2,40m und an der breitesten Stelle so 1,80m . Ich versuche auch mal Bilder hoch zu laden vom Mauerwerk . Damit ihr euch ein überblick verschaffen könnt . 
Freue mich auf eine rege Diskussion 

Liebe Grüße 
Mario


----------



## Michael H (28. Jan. 2017)

Dann mal ein Hallo von mir und viel Spaß bei den Verrückten hier .

Wenn das  etwa 1000 Liter werden sollen da bestimmt keine Fische rein , oder ...?
Vorallen seh ich keinen Filter, wenn ja steht der dann direkt neben dem Teich damit man ihn auch schön sieht .

Wenn deiner Cheffin die Folien-Falten nicht gefallen , kann man sich auch die Folie direkt einschweißen lassen .( faltenfrei )


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Mario,

willkommen im Forum!

Du könntest die Folie auch faltenfrei einkleben, bei einem Fertgteich verlierst du ja einiges an Volumen. Wenn es machbar ist würde ich ihn auch etwas tiefer machen, anhand der Bilder schätze ich die Tiefe so auf ca. 50 - 60 cm.


----------



## supmo1969 (28. Jan. 2017)

Hallo und willkommen hier,
bei einem gemauerten Teich würde sich anbieten den Teich mit GFK zu lamimieren. 
Kann man mit wenig handwerklichem Geschick auch selbst machen.

Gruß Guido


----------



## Fischlein 09 (28. Jan. 2017)

Danke erstmal das ihr euch an der Diskussion beteiligt .

Michael H den filt er sieht man nicht der da drin war weil es ein normaler teichfilter war der daneben stand und jetzt aber gereinigt in der __ Laube steht . Ob er wieder benutzt wird oder nicht das sehe ich dann wenn ich weis was ich für eine filterleistung brauch je nach Größe des Teiches . Ein Filter wenn nötig werde ich dann sicher so gestalten das man ihn nicht sieht denk das bekomm ich hin Lach .
Folie einschweißen lassen  das klingt teuer weils jemand anders machen muss . Ob sich das lohnt bei so einem kleinen Teich .

Roland da schätzt du richtig sind glaub 55cm tiefe . Aber der Boden ist auch gemauert und ich weis halt nicht wie stark . Wäre schon klar das ich mit einem Fertigteich Volumen verlier . Weil hatte mal grob gerechnet und kam jetzt auf ungefähr 2000-2500 Liter so wie er ist . Folie einkleben hatte ich schon mal überlegt . Was ich mir vorgestellt hatte wären streifen als Beispiel 70cm lang die man 10cm über den Rand legt dann runter 50cm und unten 10 auf dem Boden . Dann streifen für streifen aneinander kleben bis man rum ist und da ist ja alles faltenfrei . Und auf den Boden klebt man dann noch eine Folie die den Boden abdeckt und gut . Den Rand gestaltet man dann noch das man die Folie nicht sieht . 
Wäre jetzt ne frage wo ich nix genaues gefunden hab was ich da nehm könnte .

Guido wie meinst das laminieren . Das hab ich noch nicht gehört .


----------



## supmo1969 (28. Jan. 2017)

Hier mal ein link zur Gfk laminieren
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/pflanzenfilter.45624/#post-515381


----------



## Fischlein 09 (28. Jan. 2017)

Jetzt mal ne frage kann ich normale teichfolie nehmen und streifen schneiden die ich dann mit aquariumsilikon aneinander klebe . Funktioniert beim Aquarium ja auch oder ist in dem Thema ein Teich was ganz anderes .


----------



## koiteich1 (28. Jan. 2017)

Aquarium Silikon würde ich da nicht nehmen.
Die bessere Wahl wäre Innotec aber ob das auf dauer 100% dicht bleibt ??
Erkundige dich doch mal bei einem Teichbauer der kann dir Folie und auch den richtigen Kleber besorgen.
Kommt auch nicht viel teurer und Tips gibt es meist auch noch dazu.

Aber bei deiner Teichgröße würde ich mir das mit dem GFK nochmals überlegen.


----------



## Michael H (28. Jan. 2017)

Hallo

Nunja 200 Liter oder 2000 Liter ist schon ein Unterschied zum Abdichten .
Innotec würd ich da auch nicht nehmen , kenn das eher als Dichtmittel für Flansche usw . nicht als Klebemittel .

Wenn du PVC Folie nimmst , gibt es da passende Quellschweißmittel die dafür geeignet sind .
Sollte man aber schon mal gemacht haben . Ich bin da mal kläglich gescheitert dran .

GFK wäre natürlich auch ne Altanative ...


----------



## koiteich1 (28. Jan. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Innotec würd ich da auch nicht nehmen , kenn das eher als Dichtmittel für Flansche usw . nicht als Klebemittel



Du kannst mit Innotec zb. die Falten der Folie verkleben damit sich da kein Dreck drinne sammelt.
Aber komplette Folie würde ich da auch nicht mit kleben wollen.


----------



## Fischlein 09 (29. Jan. 2017)

Also hatte mich mal bissel rum geschaut in dem Link und bei You Tube . Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab Schmier ich den beton mit Harz ein verkleide es mit solchen Glasfasermatten oder so und noch mal Harz drauf und nach trocknungszeit dann den schlussanstrich mit schwarzer Farbe die dafür geeignet ist . 
War jetzt mal leihenhaft ausgedrückt ohne die Fachbegriffe für die genauen Materialien. 
Lieg ich da richtig .


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Jan. 2017)

Fischlein 09 schrieb:


> etzt mal ne frage kann ich normale teichfolie nehmen und streifen schneiden die ich dann mit aquariumsilikon aneinander klebe . Funktioniert beim Aquarium ja auch oder ist in dem Thema ein Teich was ganz anderes .


Das wird nix. Erst mal ich Silikon und Folie nicht unbedingt etwas was eine Innige Verbindung ein geht. Dann ist es wirtlich einfacher das Einschweißen zu lassen. 

GFK ist bei deinem Teich auch eine gute Idee. Glasfassermatte an die Wand und einstreichen......ganz billig ist das aber auch nicht.


----------



## Fischlein 09 (29. Jan. 2017)

Naja hatte da nur ein Video gesehen wo einer ein Teich für __ teichrosen so gemacht hat. Das sah halt dann gut aus wie gemauert und angestrichen . Teichbauer find ich keine in der Nähe wo ich mich informieren könnte was für ein leihen am besten und günstigsten wäre. Weil mal dumm gesagt Unsummen in so ne kleine Pfütze wie ihr sagen würdet  investieren das wird sich nicht lohnen . Bin natürlich trotzdem über jede Idee oder Anregung dankbar dann kann ich ja sehen was ich umsetz .


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Jan. 2017)

Bei deiner Teichgröße wäre vielleich auch Dichtschlämme eine Alternative. Du müsstest das Becken mit dem Kärcher gut reinigen und anschließend wenn alles wieder gut trocken ist die Dichtschlämme aufbringen. Dichtschlämme kann man mit Eisenoxytpulver auch in fast allen Farben einfärben.

Ich muss aber dazu sagen das ich selbst keine Erfahrung damit habe!

@Teich4You  will das so viel ich weiss in seinem Koiteich machen.


----------



## Zacky (29. Jan. 2017)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn man zusätzlich zur Dichtschlämme dann auch noch reine Schwimmbadfarbe streicht? Ich meine jetzt nicht Flüssigfolie, sondern reine Schwimmbeckenfarbe. Müsste doch auch gehen, oder!? So haben meine Eltern damals zu alten Zeiten unseren Pool im Garten auch gestrichen, der wurde aus Kopfsteinpflastersteinen gemauert, mit Dichtschlämme gestrichen und dann mit dieser Beckenfarbe in schönem "blau" gestrichen.


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Jan. 2017)

Machbar ist auch die Folie wieder einlegen und eine Böschungsmatte an die Wand fest machen. 
Habe ich bei dem Betonteich meiner Mutter so gemacht. 
Sieht sehr natürlich aus und die Folie sieht man dann nicht mehr. 
* defekter Link entfernt *
Wenn man eine mit Pflanztaschen nimmt lässt sich der Teich auch gut gestalten
Wenn die Böschungsmatte in einer 70 Länge ist dann geht die bis unten. Auf den Boden 2-3 cm Sand ( Kein Kies) dann sieht man nix mehr von der Folie.

Böschungsmatten gibt es günstiger als bei Naturagart bei E-Bay von anderen Herstellern. 

Die Klemmprofile mit Edelstahlschrauben habe ich dann bei Naturagart gekauft. 
* defekter Link entfernt *

Denke das ist die beste Lösung ...... Ich würde aber die paar Euro für eine neue Folie in die Hand nehmen. Beim Baumarkt Ist die Folie so um 5-6 Euro der m². Da währen mir die 50 Euro oder so egal.
Foliengröße last sich einfach ausmessen. Auf den Seiten von Naturagart steht das auch.


----------



## Michael H (29. Jan. 2017)

Hallo

Machbar wäre doch auch , einfach die Folie reinlegen möglich Faltenfrei und dann eine Lage Vlies getränkt in Trasszement drüber . Danach sollten keine Falten mehr zu sehn sein .
Das sollte die Günstigste Version sein ..


----------



## meinereiner (29. Jan. 2017)

Ich glaube nicht, dass hier Dichtschlämme angebracht wären. 
Wenn man sich die Bilder genau ansieht, sieht man auf einem schon einen ziemlichen Riss von oben nach unten.
Das ganze Becken schaut nicht wirklich so robust aus, als dass man Dichtschlämme verwenden könnte.

Servus
Robert


----------



## Fischlein 09 (29. Jan. 2017)

Also ich hab mich belesen bei der Dichtschlämme da sollte der Untergrund so glatt wie möglich sein und keine Risse oder der gleichen . Robert hat das richtig gesehen da ist ein Riss drin und das erst alles vorzubereiten und auszubessern wäre doch recht aufwendig denk ich . 
Wäre es den möglich eine neue teichfolie rein zu machen und an den Stellen wo man sie überlappt aufzuschneiden das überlappende weg zu schneiden und im Becken wieder zu verkleben oder zu verschweißen. Oder verschweißt man Folie immer liegend draußen .


----------



## Zacky (29. Jan. 2017)

Fischlein 09 schrieb:


> Wäre es den möglich eine neue teichfolie rein zu machen und an den Stellen wo man sie überlappt aufzuschneiden das überlappende weg zu schneiden und im Becken wieder zu verkleben oder zu verschweißen.



Ja, das geht dann mit Teichfolienkleber bzw. Quellschweißmittel. Das muss aber mit viel Sorgfalt erfolgen und die Schnittkanten sollten am unteren Ende mit einem "Sicherheitsklebchen" überklebt werden. Zusätzlich kann man auch die Klebenaht mit einem Heißluftfön nacharbeiten und dies so etwas verschmelzen.


----------



## koiteich1 (29. Jan. 2017)

Fischlein 09 schrieb:


> Wäre es den möglich eine neue teichfolie rein zu machen und an den Stellen wo man sie überlappt aufzuschneiden das überlappende weg zu schneiden und im Becken wieder zu verkleben oder zu verschweißen


Da wäre jetzt wieder Innotec gut.
da brauchst du nichts zu schneiden sondern nur die Überlappenden Teile miteinander zu verkleben damit sich darunter kein Mulm absetzen kann.


----------



## Fischlein 09 (29. Jan. 2017)

Jemand Erfahrung mit Naturagart Kleber Fk2 ? Laut Beschreibung beide Seiten einstreichen kurz antrocknen lassen und zusammen pressen und das soll es gewesen sein . Funktioniert das so einfach wie beschrieben


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Jan. 2017)

Du meinst bestimmt den FK 3 PVC Folienkleber, es hört sich einfach an ,aber ein paar Probeklebungen sollte man vorher machen um Übung zu bekommen.


----------



## Fischlein 09 (29. Jan. 2017)

Nein Fk2 
Hier mal der Link wo ich gelesen hab 
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Jan. 2017)

Schau doch bitte mal im NG online-shop nach, ich glaube den FK 2 Kleber gibt es nicht mehr, der neue heisst FK 3 ob es der gleiche ist weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Teich4You (29. Jan. 2017)

Moinsen,

und schön das meine Bauweise so langsam bei dem ein oder anderen in den Hinterkopf kriecht. 

Zur Dichtschlämme: A und O sollte hierbei ein stabiles Mauerwerk sein. Super glatt nicht zwingend, aber es dürfen nicht einfach so größere Setzungsrisse oder anderes auftreten, da es sonst die Schlämme mit auseinander reißt, auch wenn die Schlämme etwas flexibel ist. Daher habe ich auch jede Menge Stahl und Beton auf eine standfeste Bodenplatte aufgebracht. 

Wenn man jetzt dahergeht und sagt deine Wände haben sich aber schon gesetzt (daher auch der Riss) und man stellt die Oberfläche wieder her, wäre Dichtschlämme vielleicht eine Alternative.Vor allem, wenn man es selber machen will und keine Lust auf Falten in Folie hat. 

Garantie gibt es beim selber machen natürlich keine. Aber das wäre bei allen Abdichtungen so. GFK wäre mir zu teuer. Folie einschweißen lassen vielleicht noch akzeptabel vom Preis. Aus meinen Recherchen liegt man da so zwischen 22-28,- EUR/m² inkl. Folie und Vlies.


----------



## Fischlein 09 (29. Jan. 2017)

Der Preis bezieht der sich darauf wenn ich das machen lass , also jemand komm lass der mir das macht . Also als rechenbeispiel wenn ich 10 m2 hab Zahl ich 280 Euro . 
Oder sind das Materialkosten .


----------



## Teich4You (29. Jan. 2017)

Das ist der Preis, wenn es eine Firma macht. Nicht berücksichtigt sind Anfahrt/Abfahrt, Einbauen von Flanschen, oder andere Dinge. Und ich glaube auch das es netto Preise waren. Alles aus Mitte 2016, also kann es auch wieder angezogen haben, genauso wie die Materialpreise.


----------



## Fischlein 09 (30. Jan. 2017)

Na da muss ich mal umschauen mal sehen ob ich was finde im Umkreis .


----------



## koiteich1 (30. Jan. 2017)

Kannst ruhig mal ein paar teichbauer anschreiben auch wenn sie weiter weg sind.
Manchmal haben die ja vielleicht gerade in deiner Nähe zu tun.


----------



## Fischlein 09 (30. Jan. 2017)

Mir stellt sich aber auch nachträglich die Frage der Teich hätte ja keine Zonen die verschieden hoch sind . Muss das jetzt sein oder kann ich auch sozusagen nur eine Ebene haben und wo man die Pflanzen alle auf dem Bodengrund stellt und paar  Schwimmpflanzen dazu .


----------



## Zacky (30. Jan. 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Machbar ist auch die Folie wieder einlegen und eine Böschungsmatte an die Wand fest machen. ... Wenn man eine mit Pflanztaschen nimmt lässt sich der Teich auch gut gestalten.



Das mit der einheitlichen Tiefe kann man durchaus machen, wenn Du evtl. diesem Beispiel von @Tottoabs folgst. So kann man auch die flach-stehenden Pflanzen gut integrieren.


----------



## Michael H (30. Jan. 2017)

Fischlein 09 schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich aber auch nachträglich die Frage der Teich hätte ja keine Zonen die verschieden hoch sind . Muss das jetzt sein oder kann ich auch sozusagen nur eine Ebene haben und wo man die Pflanzen alle auf dem Bodengrund stellt und paar  Schwimmpflanzen dazu .



Hallo
Je weniger du da verschieden hohe Zonen einbau'st je mehr Volumen haste .

Wurde eigendlich schon die Frage beantwortet ob da Fische rein sollen ...?


----------



## Fischlein 09 (30. Jan. 2017)

Ne würde noch nicht . Das hätte ich dann spontan entscheiden wie das Endprodukt aussieht . Den Fische sind Lebewesen wo sich drum gekümmert werden muss . Und da muss man ja auch abschätzen hat man die Zeit oder bleibt man da lieber bei einem wasserteich mit Pflanzen drin um einfach ein Wasserspiel im Garten zu haben . 
Früher waren Fische drin die ich aber auch durch dein Abbau weg gegeben hab an jemanden der einen großen Naturreich hatte . Wenn fische rein sollen muss sich ja dann auch wieder drum gekümmert werden das sie den Winter überstehen .


----------



## Michael H (30. Jan. 2017)

Hallo

Dann Freu ich mich schon mal auf Deine Umbau - Doku .
Denn den Virus haste ja schon in dir (Aquarianer ) ....


----------



## Fischlein 09 (30. Jan. 2017)

Das stimmt . Angefangen hab ich mit einem 54 Liter Becken und zum Schluss waren es mehrere die insgesamt was um de 2000 Liter zusammen brachten


----------



## troll20 (30. Jan. 2017)

Fischlein 09 schrieb:


> Das stimmt . Angefangen hab ich mit einem 54 Liter Becken und zum Schluss waren es mehrere die insgesamt was um de 2000 Liter zusammen brachten


Na dann kommt ja bald nach Fertigstellung die erste Erweiterung


----------



## Fischlein 09 (30. Jan. 2017)

Naja sind auch noch andere Projekte dran . Nicht das rings um den Teich alles zusammenfällt 
Und da die zweihundert Meter weg in Schubkarrenbreite es nicht leichter machen bis zum Garten ist jede Baumaßnahme ein großer Akt 
Denk erst wird's mal das kleinere teichprojekt , und dann wer weis was de Zukunft bringt sind ja noch paar Jahre bis zur Rente  
Geplant ist ja auch ein kleiner nachlaufen dran aus Naturstein . Da schwirrt soviel im Kopf rum . Kleine Ideen die noch reifen müssen oder Ideen die einfach noch verwirklicht werden müssen .


----------



## Michael H (30. Jan. 2017)

Fischlein 09 schrieb:


> Und da die zweihundert Meter weg in Schubkarrenbreite es nicht leichter machen bis zum Garten ist jede Baumaßnahme ein großer Akt
> Denk erst wird's mal das kleinere teichprojekt , und dann wer weis was de Zukunft bringt sind ja noch paar Jahre bis zur Rente.



Mädchen oder was


----------



## Fischlein 09 (31. Jan. 2017)

Nö . Macht es ja nur schwerer und nicht unmöglich


----------



## Fischlein 09 (31. Jan. 2017)

Wenn ich mich so hier im Forum umschaue und die ganzen Projekte sehe was manche da auf de Beine stellen da frag ich mich ob ich mit so einer Pfütze anfangen soll oder doch lieber irgendwann was größeres machen soll . 
Nur was größeres wird heut und morgen nicht so schnell das wäre eher was wenn der Garten soweit fertig ist das man sagt jetzt sucht man sich Beschäftigung in einem Großprojekt


----------



## Michael H (31. Jan. 2017)

Hallo

Ich sag's ja der Virus hat ihn .....


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Jan. 2017)

*Deine Gedanken gefallen mir  du bist infiziert !!!
*
Du könntest in den alten Teich auch einen Wassertank mit einer Pumpe platzieren, den Rest mit Erde auffüllen, Unkrautvlies und Kiesabdeckung drauf. Da könntest du einen schönen Quellstein setzen und einige Gräser einpflanzen. Sehe bestimmt gut aus.

Und das Großprojekt kommt später wenn du Zeit hast und Beschäftigung brauchst.


----------



## Fischlein 09 (31. Jan. 2017)

Naja den Virus Trag ich schon Jahre in mir seit dem ich de ersten Fische hatte 
Und da nicht jede Wohnung für große Aquarien ausgelegt ist würde das nix mehr mit Aquarium . Da war das dann ganz schön das im Garten das teichlein drin war da blühte das Hobby wieder auf 
Da aber der Garten pflegebedürftig war und noch ist bleibt keine Zeit für so Projekte . Aber irgendwann hab ich den auch soweit das man sich entspannen kann und dann sucht man sich ja neue Arbeit 
Deshalb vielleicht doch ein kleiner Fertigteich mit bachlauf damit ein Wasserspiel im Garten ist und später was größeres in Ruhe


----------



## Fischlein 09 (31. Jan. 2017)

Roland soll ja auf jeden Fall was mit Wasser sein weil daneben ja noch eine liegeoase entstehen soll . Sind halt am überlegen ob kleiner Teich oder was kleines zum abkühlen so ne Art sitzpool oder eine Art Springbrunnen die Idee kam mir jetzt auch mal . Wasser kostet mich ja nix haben einen eigenen Brunnen im Garten und der Garten ist unser zwar in einer Gartenanlage aber das Grundstück gehört mir also muss ich mich nicht wirklich an Regeln halten was das bebauen angeht wie bei pachtgärten.


----------

